# Bald Eagles they Taste like Chicken



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

After sitting for weeks with my surrogate Father on the farm I read allot.

In one Farm magazine I read an article where in Georgia I found out what I had always thought. Bald Eagles must taste like chicken.

Why, because on the free ranging farm called White Oak Farms, our American symbol is eating $1,000 dollar worth of chickens per week. An estimated $125,000 per year. Up to 75 bald eagles have set up a roost and from what I read are found sometimes right in the coop chasing the chickens.

Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll try one when they start eatin turkeys


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

So much for bald eagles .. what do goldens taste like ?? I'm guessing coyote . :glutton:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Larry said:


> After sitting for weeks with my surrogate Father on the farm I read allot.
> 
> In one Farm magazine I read an article where in Georgia I found out what I had always thought. Bald Eagles must taste like chicken.
> 
> ...


Apparently the guy who wrote the article needs a calculator......... just sayin'


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Something has been lost in translation: ",,,at least 75 Bald Eagles were living on the farm, where they overwinter October to March. At that time, Harris estimated each raptor was killing up to four chickens a day, racking up a total of at least $1,000 in *daily* losses."

Thinking I'd change my business plan. Even a bird brain knows that by rewarding behavior, the behavior will be repeated.

Maybe the chicken farmer could charge admission to tourists.

Heck, or for a bit less than $1,000 per day, I think I could offer adequate protection within the law.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Like I tell my cousin who's a farmer and my close ranching friends who let me trap on their land. We taxpayers will provide subsidies for their loss. Its true and they all know it.

In fact Murphy Ranch heads up....the government has decided Cedar Trees planted in the 60's and 70's are not a help for prarrie chickens as they don't like them. So if you received funding to put in Cedar Tree wind breaks, or planted them on your own, the government will now pay you to take them out! Visit www.ne.nrcs.usda.gov/programs I think the apps are there.

I laugh every time I hear this stuff. And my cousin and I get into all the time....he know's as a farmer he get good federal funding to stay solvent. But yet he'll they complain when my grandson takes Advance Placement classes for college on the taxpayers nickle. Then I have to remind him he get's $30,000 or more each year to redo one 1/2 acre waterway's. and the battle continues.....hahahaha

So the turkey farmers will get reimbursed I am sure their there is some government program to cover eagle eating turkeys.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Not many cedar trees living on our ranch. If they are it's in a place were fire can't get to them. Every other year we send a raging, controlled headfire across the bluestem grass and those water sucking cedars don't stand a chance. The only funding we ever receive is through a cost share program with the Osage county soil conservation. Dad never liked Government programs. His favorite saying about them was " it's none of their god d.,m business to be loaning or giving us money when we should be housing and feeding veterans, able bodied widowed women and the disabled. We're more than capable of busting our asses as long as I got you teenage boys," miss that silly man


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> Like I tell my cousin who's a farmer and my close ranching friends who let me trap on their land. We taxpayers will provide subsidies for their loss. Its true and they all know it.
> 
> In fact Murphy Ranch heads up....the government has decided Cedar Trees planted in the 60's and 70's are not a help for prarrie chickens as they don't like them. So if you received funding to put in Cedar Tree wind breaks, or planted them on your own, the government will now pay you to take them out! Visit www.ne.nrcs.usda.gov/programs I think the apps are there.
> 
> ...


that would explain the "common core" math discreprencies.

1000x 52 = 125,000??

can't blame em for trying , who would expect anyone in a government job to catch such a mistake.


----------

